# Carver gas heaters.



## brewyn (Mar 30, 2010)

Hellooooo.

I have 2 carver heaters,

1 is a carver trumatic SLP3002
2 is a carver SB1800

1 was vented through the roof
2 was vented through the floor (both units have under floor air intake)

what difference does it make in how these 2 models were vented?

I have opted to use the SLP3002 and have modified it to vent through the floor like the SB1800. But I have not yet fitted the heater into my van.

Also, which in your opinion is the better heater?

thanks for any input.


----------



## biggirafe (Mar 30, 2010)

brewyn said:


> Hellooooo.
> 
> I have 2 carver heaters,
> 
> ...



Be careful, I don't know these models of yours work but mine a s2000 must vent out thru a roof chimney as this is how the 'draft' works it has no electric flu on it and its the heat that causes it to draw properly, thats from the manual that came with it.

Maybe talk to this guy he's top on these heaters http://www.arcsystems.biz/ and is happy to answer questions


----------



## brewyn (Mar 30, 2010)

cheers for that, I actualy had that link set on my favourites for the manuals. I'll give him a call tomorrow and see what he says. If need be I could run it up through the roof but would have prefered not too.

regards

Tony.


----------

